# Is It Possible to have a DECENT LEGIT work from home job?



## Cool Ice Dude55 (Jan 7, 2014)

Hello. After leaving my job due to having anxiety attacks on my commute to work I was just wondering if there could be a way of having a legit work from home job.

I've done bits of research online but it's mainly scams and con artists. It's hard to see the wood from the trees.

I'm not interested in taking surveys. You spend hours just to scrape a £.

So if anyone knows any decent ways to make a living from home I'd be grateful to know.

Thanks SAS.


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

I had a friend on SAS who worked for https://www.leapforceathome.com/qrp/public/jobs/list to make money. That's the only one I know of.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Medical Coding.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I think at some jobs, once they trust you, they will let you work from home a few days a week. 

The problem with 100% work from home jobs is you are competing with people in India and other 3rd world countries. They'll work for very little since the cost of living is so little in their country.


----------



## Cool Ice Dude55 (Jan 7, 2014)

Dear 12th December 2016 Cool Ice Dude55 - Hello it's me from the future!! I'm writing this in the futuristic middle of February! No your crush still hasn't contacted you yet, and you're still going crazy over it. You're still unemployed and worrying about life. And you still live at home. And it only feels like you wrote this thread yesterday but here you are 2 months older and nothing has happened!! It's great 

Well to answer your question December CID55 I have done some research in this time (So not all's lost). You can earn money through a varitey of websites. But this money is very hard to come by. You can start on Fiverr but you will be competeting with users from 3rd world contries. So be prepared to earn £3 an hour for something you would be doing for at least £8 an hour.

You can become a viritual assistant but this isn't easy to come by. You will find a service called TimeEtc but getting legit tasks through them is a 'mare.

You will come across a service called Appen where you can earn money from home. Sounds easy right? Wrong. They are THE WORST.

So past me those are your options. Believe me you wish you kept that panic attack inducing job in 2 months time. By the way future you has no money. The well has run dry. Tata!!


----------



## forever in flux (Nov 26, 2016)

Why not apply for ESA? At least then you'd have more money in your wallet. Money you could save towards private therapy, or private Psychiatrist to try Nardil and other medications rather than being fobbed off with SSRIs etc by GP and CMHT.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Learn programming. My son finished his computer science degree a year or so ago and works from home now. The place he works for wanted him to go in for a few days then after that they said he could just do it from home if he wants. Don't think he ever goes in now at all.

He doesn't have SA, I think he just prefers not having to go to an office.


----------



## k_wifler (Sep 27, 2006)

Could call local places and explain your situation and ask if they could make a work from home position for you.

There's always McDonalds?

What's decent?

Depending on your level of education, there are some pretty good-paying stay-at-home jobs, like accounting and tax preparation.


----------



## pixiepirate (Feb 11, 2017)

I do transcription work from home, and have for a couple years now. The pay isn't wonderful, but it pays the bills.


----------



## Red October (Aug 1, 2016)

-Make things and sell them online or at local markets
-Freelance IT work (web design maybe?)
-Home massage parlour

...and that's all I can think of right now


----------



## Cool Ice Dude55 (Jan 7, 2014)

pixiepirate said:


> I do transcription work from home, and have for a couple years now. The pay isn't wonderful, but it pays the bills.


Cool. How did you get into that?


----------



## pixiepirate (Feb 11, 2017)

Cool Ice Dude55 said:


> Cool. How did you get into that?


I found an ad online looking for english transcribers, they didn't require experience, and listening to audio files and typing up what the people said in them seemed easy enough. It was just a short 3 month contract job, but I liked it, so I just looked for transcription companies and found a few different ones. I've worked for a few different ones. I just do a little research on them before applying to see if they're legit or not.


----------



## Cool Ice Dude55 (Jan 7, 2014)

pixiepirate said:


> I found an ad online looking for english transcribers, they didn't require experience, and listening to audio files and typing up what the people said in them seemed easy enough. It was just a short 3 month contract job, but I liked it, so I just looked for transcription companies and found a few different ones. I've worked for a few different ones. I just do a little research on them before applying to see if they're legit or not.


Sweet  Can you reccomend any good companies?:clap:clap


----------



## pixiepirate (Feb 11, 2017)

Cool Ice Dude55 said:


> Sweet  Can you reccomend any good companies?:clap:clap


I work for Rev.com mostly now. Work whenever you want, as often or as little as you want. Pick and choose what you want to work on. All you need is internet, keyboard, and headphones.

There's TranscribeMe. Work whenever, but can't choose what to work on. It's assigned.

Quicktate/iDictate is legit, but I haven't worked for them.

The other one I've worked for is Transcribe Team. I stopped working for them because their pay rates dropped extremely low, as well as not having many jobs available, but looking now it appears they're paying a good amount again.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

If you play any instruments you can always teach lessons. Or if you have a lot of knowledge in other topics you might be able to teach or tutor that way as well


----------



## oOStrawberryOo (Feb 20, 2017)

I was wondering the same. I was looking around online for at-home jobs & saw that Amazon has quite a few virtual jobs https://www.amazon.jobs/en/locations/virtual-locations but I don't know anyone who works for Amazon to know what it is truly like.
I have put my life on hold for a career that will probably never come so I've pretty much become a reclusive hermit that never talks at work mostly coz I have nothing to socialize about, no kids or hubby/bf/fiancee & have chased away all my childhood friends with my emoness & have unfortunately become all anti-social.... the less face-to-face interaction I have with other people, the better I am mentally I have found after wasting all that time in college lol.


----------



## kCalypso (Feb 28, 2017)

For about 90% of the time I work from home, I'm an online designer/web designer/copywriter. I'm the only employee in my bosses firm (we design websites and manage social media for small businesses) and he trusts me enough to do all my work from home. I said 90% because sometimes I have to arrange meetings with our clients and/or visit their businesses. It'd also not really be contributing to my work if I'd have to commute for two hours every day, and because all of my work has to be or can be done from a computer, it's just the way to go for us. My boss is usually on the road, visiting clients and networking.

I have a degree in journalism, but I learned how to build websites and stuff pretty much all by myself. It's really not that hard if you have a minimum of interest for it. So it's really not necessary to have a grade in IT or something if you want to become a web designer.


----------



## TreeOfWolf (Oct 17, 2016)

I went into web design hoping to avoid people, but the clients were even worse than at a McDonald's, refusing to pay me after they changed their order a million times and wasting my work... That's what burned me out into a cripple... working 100h a week without the pay for my hours... pure hell.

My favorite job was to work in a warehouse, putting things into boxes. Mindless stuff with few contact with people even if I worked with them. At least the pay was steady.

Translating sounds nice. I liked data entry.

Good luck...


----------



## Oh Jenna (Aug 26, 2014)

Amazon and Disney had work at home positions available during the holiday's but of course, they are hard as nails to get due to the demand.


----------



## Xenacat (Oct 20, 2015)

I have heard that medical coding or transcription is a good job for people with SA. I thought about doing it for awhile but with all my experience in my current field I wouldn't make enough money. If ya really can't work around people I would give it a try. I think it is good for me to be around people all day.


----------



## Oh Jenna (Aug 26, 2014)

Xenacat said:


> I have heard that medical coding or transcription is a good job for people with SA. I thought about doing it for awhile but with all my experience in my current field I wouldn't make enough money. If ya really can't work around people I would give it a try. I think it is good for me to be around people all day.


It' s not the people itself rather than the workplace politics that co-workers engage in because they're bored.

From my experience, anybody who tries to keep to themselves and actually work is usually the main target.


----------



## Xenacat (Oct 20, 2015)

Oh Jenna said:


> It' s not the people itself rather than the workplace politics that co-workers engage in because they're bored.
> 
> From my experience, anybody who tries to keep to themselves and actually work is usually the main target.


A lot of it is in my head. It can be a challenge but like today I did good. Everyone works pretty hard where I do but I try to make a few friends to keep me sane. Sometimes I do better than others. When I had a breakdown I thought about coding but with help from my doctor I am in a good place and can handle work though sometimes it is stressful.


----------



## TreeOfWolf (Oct 17, 2016)

Oh Jenna said:


> It' s not the people itself rather than the workplace politics that co-workers engage in because they're bored.
> 
> From my experience, anybody who tries to keep to themselves and actually work is usually the main target.


People who does that probably do because you make them look bad when they slack off... so they resent you... they should be fired, but all they're good at is socializing and but kissing the boss, so someone that does all the work discreetly looks more useless... In a way I'm glad that I became a hermit so I don't have to deal with this stuff... because I can't... not without an ax and lots of vitamin C.


----------



## TreeOfWolf (Oct 17, 2016)

Xenacat said:


> A lot of it is in my head. It can be a challenge but like today I did good. Everyone works pretty hard where I do but I try to make a few friends to keep me sane. Sometimes I do better than others. When I had a breakdown I thought about coding but with help from my doctor I am in a good place and can handle work though sometimes it is stressful.


Being in your head still mean that it's important and real. Many people can live without a head apparently, but I'd rather have a crazy one.

If you can't lower stress, increasing nutrition and rest will help balance things out.


----------



## Oh Jenna (Aug 26, 2014)

TreeOfWolf said:


> People who does that probably do because you make them look bad when they slack off... so they resent you... they should be fired, but all they're good at is socializing and but kissing the boss, so someone that does all the work discreetly looks more useless... In a way I'm glad that I became a hermit so I don't have to deal with this stuff... because I can't... not without an ax and lots of vitamin C.


That's not even what bothers me so much, it's the being blamed for every little screw up.

When I worked in fast food, they blamed me for a frier malfunction that almost got me fired.

All I can say is I don't blame SA people for not wanting to work. These places go out of their way not to hire introverts anyway.


----------



## railcar82594 (Mar 1, 2016)

I think the majority of workplaces and even classes are now resentful of shy people. Part of is global syndrome of lower wages, less job security, overpopulation, wealth disparity, etc. Those who don't have SA don't understand it and often subconsciously blame those with SA as they are obvious targets in front of them. It's lucky and rare today to find a workplace with a climate where there are few slackers and most stay out of others' personal business.


----------



## oOStrawberryOo (Feb 20, 2017)

Oh Jenna said:


> It' s not the people itself rather than the workplace politics that co-workers engage in because they're bored.
> 
> From my experience, anybody who tries to keep to themselves and actually work is usually the main target.


Like totally! Co-workers are allllways up in my business, pretty much think I'm lazy & fail at life hence why I work there & not doing anything with my degrees, they're always out to try to prove I'm wrong in the most stupidest stuff, weird coz I'm the one that's right most of the time =/

Doesn't help that my own my parents are exactly like my co-workers, think I'm lazy & fail at life that's why I make barely minimum wage when I should be making more than 3x what I'm currently making.


----------



## TreeOfWolf (Oct 17, 2016)

Oh Jenna said:


> That's not even what bothers me so much, it's the being blamed for every little screw up.
> 
> When I worked in fast food, they blamed me for a frier malfunction that almost got me fired.
> 
> All I can say is I don't blame SA people for not wanting to work. These places go out of their way not to hire introverts anyway.


Oh god it's worse than I thought, I feel for you. I helped people with their browser shortcuts to work faster and they blamed me when the internet died... Not even connected! I told them to fix their facebook themselves and ask google next time they have a question.

Anyone with a minimum of common sense, a IQ higher than a potato, and sensitivity higher than a rock (typical introvert) suffers utter agony in the extroverted world... So dumb they tell us we're defective and must be drugged... Criminal. A good leader knows how to make people shine, they fix problems instead to blame...

Good luck with the cruelty of people who need to witch hunt to feel in control of the random **** of life.

Oh god! It actually happened literally!!!


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I guess the problem with work from home jobs is that you are competing with the 3rd world. So the pay rate will be low.


----------

